# It's Official, young women dig Dad Bods



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

This is now fact.

Because the internet says so.

The 'Dad Bod'™ Movement Isn't About Women Digging Fat Dudes

beer bellies are in, biceps are out: introducing the Dad Bod

What Is the Dad Bod? America’s Leading Expert Explains.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Well it's about damn time.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Finally, my moment has arrived....


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Nope.

Lol at "because the internet said so."


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Reminds me of the SNL skit with Farley and Patrick Swayze trying out for chippendales, it was a close competition.

I know which one I found more attractive


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

That link should come with a warning!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Giro flee said:


> Reminds me of the SNL skit with Farley and Patrick Swayze trying out for chippendales, it was a close competition.
> 
> I know which one I found more attractive


LOL. Awesome skit. Seriously, one of the best ever.

Such a shame that they're both gone.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Weren't they called Chunkendales? I loved that skit!


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

I was Dad Bod when Dad Bod wasn't cool!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Nope.
> 
> Lol at "because the internet said so."


Not even "the internet" but apparently just one blog post that went viral.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm bored so I hope this works. 

Watch Chippendales Audition From Saturday Night Live - NBC.com


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Giro flee said:


> I'm bored so I hope this works.
> 
> Watch Chippendales Audition From Saturday Night Live - NBC.com


Ha! Love it.

Just dug this up...

Patrick Swayze Tried to Save Chris Farley | Hollywood.com

Sort of makes you appreciate that skit even more.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Aww...that's sad. I guess I thought Chris died from a heart attack...but it was really an over dose?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Aww...that's sad. I guess I thought Chris died from a heart attack...but it was really an over dose?


Probably a heart attack due to an overdose.

And, actually, I think he was speedballing, which is the same way that John Belushi (Farley's idol) overdosed.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Since we are talking about bods, I think this fits...

BODS....


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Probably a heart attack due to an overdose.
> 
> And, actually, I think he was speedballing, which is the same way that John Belushi (Farley's idol) overdosed.


Both way before their time


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Since we are talking about bods, I think this fits...
> 
> BODS....


EleGirl thank you for proving that age has NOTHING to do with FUN.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

gouge_away said:


> Both way before their time


Agreed. Both of them were _riotously_ funny. Animal House and Tommy Boy are both right up there in my personal "Top 10 Comedies of All Time" list. I was too young when John Belushi died to really remember it, but I remember feeling genuine sadness when Chris Farley died.

Sort of similar to when John Candy died.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Uh huh.

Only if the dad bod is attached to a C level job or 30000 screaming fans and a guitar.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

My blood stats and cardiovascular fitness are much better since I've abandoned my former "Dad Bod". I think I'll keep my current one for awhile.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> Only if the dad bod is attached to a C level job or 30000 screaming fans and a guitar.


I can vouch for that, STBX is a C-level exec at a Fortune 100 and I manage rock musicians. They both have groupies regardless of looks:scratchhead:


----------



## Jeffyboy (Apr 7, 2015)

It mostly has to do with the fact that women feel more comfortable if they're the "fitter" person of the two. That's fine by me!


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

I was wondering if this topic was going to show up (if not, I was going to make it)

It's the stupidest thing I've seen since 'skinnyfat' had puppies and it suddenly became possible to be idiotic contradictions like 'builtfat'

http://www.youcanworkout.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/body-types.jpg

Is this meant to be the male equivalent of obes... er... 'curvy' women?

I can't read 'strongfat' without thinking:


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Probably a heart attack due to an overdose.
> 
> And, actually, I think he was speedballing, which is the same way that John Belushi (Farley's idol) overdosed.


I think River Phoenix died the same way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> Only if the dad bod is attached to a C level job or 30000 screaming fans and a guitar.


Pretty much, and even then it's not the body. It's the C level job or 30000 screaming fans.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Although I'm sure everyone would like to convey obesefat as 'Dad Bod', per the lovely young lady that chose to introduce the world to the phrase in glorious, viral fashion, in JetRangers post, 'builtfat' equals 'Dad Bod'.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Show him the pics of Gerard Butler. I think that is what the OP was getting at.

There is the absolutely shredded and jacked version of Gerard Butler playing Leonitas in 300, and then there's ... Gerard Butler. Not grossly overweight, but not shredded ... Dad Bod.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

There aint much difference between the 'Built' dude and 'BodyBuilder' that's Jay Cutler, dude has legs and arms like telephone poles.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Since we are talking about bods, I think this fits...
> 
> BODS....


Phew...there were a coupla nice ones in there. 

Song is so stupid I had to watch it on mute, though.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

*SCIENCE!​*


http://finance.yahoo.com/news/trendy-dad-bod-girls-going-214512969.html​


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, I could see that a women would prefer that her husband or boyfriend have a "dad bod" then other women wouldn't be attracted to him.

What I got out of that article was the men with kids probably don't have the time to spend on themselves working out every day than men without kids. It has nothing to do with women being more attracted to a beer gut.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

soccermom2three said:


> Yes, I could see that a women would prefer that her husband or boyfriend have a "dad bod" then other women wouldn't be attracted to him.
> 
> What I got out of that article was the men with kids probably don't have the time to spend on themselves working out every day than men without kids. It has nothing to do with women being more attracted to a beer gut.


It bothers me when we can't even get a good internet meme right ...

This is Dad Bod: Dad Bod - Lust or Lunch? - Well Done Boston

This is not: How To Lose Your Beer Gut - MotleyHealth®

Basically, Dad Bod is what I would call an 'Average' physique. Not obese, not ripped. Likely was very much in shape at one time.

And what's REALLY important about this ... is college chicks dig it.

So watch out there mama, dad may end up twerkin' it at the local sorority.

And it's my hope that we can just all embrace, and accept this fact without any further shaming of men that have 6% body fat or under, elite athlete status, or that have 'boo-yah' biceps.

Let's be better than that.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I'm going to post a picture of my dad bod for my 50th birthday.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

The photos of Don Draper and Leonardo are a better example of "dad bods" and more realistic when it's stated that women are attracted to that type of body. When they show a photo of Seth Rogen and call that a "dad bod" or say a dad with a beer gut is attractive, I just don't believe it because my college aged daughter and her friends state the opposite. They prefer a guy with an athletic body.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

MountainRunner said:


> My blood stats and cardiovascular fitness are much better since I've abandoned my former "Dad Bod". I think I'll keep my current one for awhile.


I took a look at your profile.

The cooking photos made my mouth water.

When did you start your transformation and how long?

Congratulations by the way. And I'm totally ripping off your eggplant parm recipe. Simple and elegant. I like that.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Deejo said:


> I'm going to post a picture of my dad bod for my 50th birthday.


Yes please! We want to sex rank you.


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

Deejo said:


> It bothers me when we can't even get a good internet meme right ...
> 
> This is Dad Bod: Dad Bod - Lust or Lunch? - Well Done Boston
> 
> ...



I suppose my husband has a dad bod...gotta get that boy to the gym.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Damn....

Endless miles of running and what sometimes feels like a concentration camp diet have all been for naught....


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> Damn....
> 
> Endless miles of running and what sometimes feels like a concentration camp diet have all been for naught....


That's right we need some cushion for da pushin'.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes please! We want to sex rank you.


I honest to God busted out laughing. You're like my sister from another mister.


----------



## Jeffyboy (Apr 7, 2015)

I have not found this to be true. Many young women I have dated and got romantic with ...and got close to the big moment...when she saw my pot belly, wobbly legs, moles doting my doughy weight skin, hair erupting everywhere except on my head, my distended tongue, wandering eye, scars from various surgeries,not to mention my ingrown penis, no I have not found this the case.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Jeffyboy said:


> I have not found this to be true. Many young women I have dated and got romantic with ...and got close to the big moment...when she saw my pot belly, wobbly legs, moles doting my doughy weight skin, hair erupting everywhere except on my head, my distended tongue, wandering eye, scars from various surgeries,not to mention my ingrown penis, no I have not found this the case.


Don't know what to say man. Sounds like all the pieces are in place. Maybe just don't talk?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I remember that thread ...

And yes, that's a Dad bod.
That's a big dude, not an obese dude.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

FrenchFry said:


> I just want to post this picture again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IDK, that guy on the left doesn't quite seem like a dad bod, just looks like a big dude who actually lifts.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

That's exactly what I was thinkin'.. yum. I would crawl all over the guy on the left.

I don't do scrawny and the guy on the right is scrawny.

I love guys with beefy size.

The only guy I would ever consider who was scrawny was Patrick Swayze. He could do no wrong. Holy moly...


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

FrenchFry said:


> I thought that what Dad Bod was! Like, I breezed by the pictures in the articles but the description is right on--dude who was at one point super athletic who now goes and lifts but will not freak out about the carbs in ice cream.
> 
> AKA a guy who can rescue you and cuddle you. Perfect.


From what I have read, it seems more like a Dad bod is a guy who just basically lets himself go (not talking obese but would rather drink a 12 pack then lift a weight). DeCaprio and Rogen as the poster boys for this ... well ... b/c women obviously wouldn't be attracted to them for other reasons ...

The problem with Dad bod is there seems to be no middle ground. Either you are out of shape, beer belly, etc... or you are ripped sitting at 5% bf (so the assumption is this guy is more into himself than you). There are plenty of guys who fall into the middle


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I can't constitute Rogen as Dad Bod, because he's had Dad Bod since his twenties. Frankly this may be the very descriptor that the college coed that made the phrase go viral means.

I see LOTS of twenty and thirty somethings that are more marshmallowy than meaty.

I do totally intend to get the spray tan prior to my Dad Bod photo shoot however ...


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

FrenchFry said:


> _Me too._
> 
> 
> (no lies, I got some little black trunks for my husband. CK would have all my money if they hired that guy.)
> ...


Yes, ma'am... you would be correct.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Deejo said:


> I can't constitute Rogen as Dad Bod, because he's had Dad Bod since his twenties. Frankly this may be the very descriptor that the college coed that made the phrase go viral means.
> 
> I see LOTS of twenty and thirty somethings that are more marshmallowy than meaty.
> 
> *I do totally intend to get the spray tan prior to my Dad Bod photo shoot however ..*.


LOL...

Now, I do NOT like the marshmellowy, no muscle underneath. The guy on the left definitely says "strength." It's that broad chest!!

If the guy is brawny like in that pic but not at 5% body fat, I'm with it.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I guess I always assumed Dad Bods to look more like this (no real evidence of weight lifting but not a beer belly either). Am I wrong?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Of course Dad Bod is NOT Grandpa Bod :rofl:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Totally plan on recreating this photo:


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Ikaika said:


> I guess I always assumed Dad Bods to look more like this (no real evidence of weight lifting but not a beer belly either). Am I wrong?


ew no...

I gotta have some gladiator in there somewhere... love guys with beards and brawn.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Blossom Leigh said:


> ew no...
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta have some gladiator in there somewhere... love guys with beards and brawn.



I was just checking... However it seems taste may be a relative thing.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Ikaika said:


> I guess I always assumed Dad Bods to look more like this (no real evidence of weight lifting but not a beer belly either). Am I wrong?


Now see, I don't think you are wrong. Pierce Brosnan is probably easily in his 40's in that shot, and just pretty much has a regular build ... with yak hair affixed to his torso.

Not built, but not too marshmallowy. I think Dad Bod is more likely synonymous with 'Average Build'.

But as pointed out, the man-candy lighting FF's and Blossom's fire obviously is a dude who has weight training in his background. The dude is 'stocky'.

I don't know why we keep coming up with new words to describe other words that already exist, but culturally, we seem to be pretty good at it.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Deejo said:


> Now see, I don't think you are wrong. Pierce Brosnan is probably easily in his 40's in that shot, and just pretty much has a regular build ... with yak hair affixed to his torso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I think your future pic will settle the debate. I'm heterosexual, but that won't stop me from having a man crush


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Ikaika said:


> I guess I always assumed Dad Bods to look more like this (no real evidence of weight lifting but not a beer belly either). Am I wrong?


Dadbod actually has an IG account lol. Here are some of the examples:

Yikes, ignore text below pic ...


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Nope... not a one of them would turn my head


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Not even "the internet" but apparently just one blog post that went viral.


Isn't that half the internet? The other half is porn.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Bingo ...

Those twenty somethings are rocking the pokey/puffy look. Acceptable on a forty-something wage slave chained to a desk. If this is what the young ladies are grooving on, in terms of men less than a quarter of a century old, than by all means, God speed.

I'm not going gently into that good night.

I will however apparently need to gain about 30 pounds, shave my head, and glue on facial hair that I can't possibly pull off to make the cut with FF and Blossom.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Now I can't stop thinking about starting a 'Dad Bods of TAM' calendar ... with all proceeds going to a Ben & Jerry's, Barbecue and Beer Bash.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Deejo said:


> Now I can't stop thinking about starting a 'Dad Bods of TAM' calendar ... with all proceeds going to a Ben & Jerry's, Barbecue and Beer Bash.



We start from who is the hottest to the nottest... I can easily occupy chilly December. And each stuffing their face with their favorite flavor.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> Yes, I could see that a women would prefer that her husband or boyfriend have a "dad bod" then other women wouldn't be attracted to him.


My EW was one. She would prefer I stop hitting the gym and be "comfortable" as she called it (ie - her dad got fat after getting married, even fatter after having kids, so I should have too).

No thanks. I'm staying right where I am, somewhere around jetranger's swimmer and athletic. Besides, I enjoy working out, it quiets my mind.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Although, I rarely eat dairy, yuk mostly.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Would go a long way to alleviating the gender divide.

We get to be objectified and have women call us 'butterface' or butterball for that matter ...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Ikaika said:


> Although, I rarely eat dairy, yuk mostly.


Kahlua pork ... the original barbecue. Works for me.

I dunno if Ben & Jerry's makes a sorbet.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Deejo said:


> Bingo ...
> 
> Those twenty somethings are rocking the pokey/puffy look. Acceptable on a forty-something wage slave chained to a desk. If this is what the young ladies are grooving on, in terms of men less than a quarter of a century old, than by all means, God speed.
> 
> ...



LOL!!! :rofl:


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

FrenchFry said:


> Makes more sense because all of the IG pics are a would not.
> 
> Can cuddle, cannot rescue.


Amen Sister....


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Deejo said:


> Kahlua pork ... the original barbecue. Works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno if Ben & Jerry's makes a sorbet.



Oh, we sing about food
http://youtu.be/pGpteUCfJJQ


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

That was fantastic.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Reality, I fight age with a passion. I don't drink alcohol, don't drink sweetened beverages, or eat junk food at all. I exercise as an addition, my wife would claim. However, I draw the line on doing any beauty product details, the "metroman" look... not me. Is there vanity? Probably a little, but mostly I just like the way I feel about my life right now. My last physical: my blood work, bp and hr, put me in the 30 something range. Not bad for an old man.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I just want to add to the "Dad-bod" thread...

My SO used to be RIPPED... as in hard-body, winner in his class at the "Arnold Fitness Expo"... the former 2-time "Mr. State" (which shall not be named)...less than 6% body fat.

As we've aged...(he is now 54, I am 50)... there is NO WAY to keep that level of fitness up. It's insane to even try! (As he always says to me, "Who wants to pretend they're 30 when they're in their mid-FIFTIES???) Btw, he still looks 40. And has the outlook and stamina of a 25-year-old. 

He now has what I refer to as "man-fat"... laying down some sweet body fat in all the right places... 

Don't get me wrong, his muscles still ripple... MWAH!!!

But he has this *slight* "extra layer" that I love, Love, LOVE...

No one can escape it as we age. I still love all his muscles, but I especially love his new "padding", his sexy Alpha Dad-Bod!!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> As we've aged...(he is now 54, I am 50)... there is NO WAY to keep that level of fitness up. It's insane to even try! (As he always says to me, "Who wants to pretend they're 30 when they're in their mid-FIFTIES???) Btw, he still looks 40. And has the outlook and stamina of a 25-year-old.


Which is why my wife's pragmatic approach is perfect, bless her soul. Sure, she likes the ripped bod, but she knows what kind of man I would be if in my fifties I was trying to keep it. That kind of man is in the gym more than he's at home with his family, and there's a really good chance that he has an ego to match his washboard. 

Nice to look at, but maybe not-so-precious to hold. Ok, pretty good to hold too, just not to be married to.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Well, like @happy as a clam 's SO, I too am in my mid fifties and I have fought way too long and hard to attain, and maintain, my physique to this point to let it go for a "dad bod"...no thank you. I'm currently at ~13% body fat and I'm OK with that. I can maintain this level of fitness fairly easily and 13% is considered "athletic", so I'll take it.

And it pisses off all the twenty something kids over in the yard when none of them have yet been able to beat my time up a 220ft tower (8 minutes) with 80lbs of gear hanging off them.

@Cletus....I hear you about the gym...which is why I decided to build a home gym down in our basement. Love nothing more than being able to simply walk downstairs and have a full gym at my disposal.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

happy as a clam said:


> ... there is NO WAY to keep that level of fitness up. It's insane to even try!


Yes and no. If you're talking purely about physical appearance I agree. Nobody looks the same in their 50's as they did in their 20's. At the same time though, I could do a mile much faster in my fifties than I ever did in my twenties. --Probably more motivated.


----------



## AlphaMale74 (Oct 15, 2014)

Gross. Girls that dig the dad bod have low standards or are desperate.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

MountainRunner said:


> Well, like @happy as a clam 's SO, I too am in my mid fifties and I have fought way too long and hard to attain, and maintain, my physique to this point to let it go for a "dad bod"...no thank you. I'm currently at ~13% body fat and I'm OK with that. I can maintain this level of fitness fairly easily and 13% is considered "athletic", so I'll take it.
> 
> And it pisses off all the twenty something kids over in the yard when none of them have yet been able to beat my time up a 220ft tower (8 minutes) with 80lbs of gear hanging off them.
> 
> @Cletus....I hear you about the gym...which is why I decided to build a home gym down in our basement. Love nothing more than being able to simply walk downstairs and have a full gym at my disposal.


I guess my wife is getting all feisty now that she is back in the swing of things at the gym and decided to throw a challenge out at me on FB, if she gets a six pack I have to as well lol. We are both in great shape, but as you know getting yourself down to a lower bodyfat % is beyond just being in great shape. Fortunately I have no doubt she would never be able to make the commitment/sacrifice necessary so I am not worried about my part in the challenge :grin2:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

More support for the Dadbod???

British Women Prefer Chunky Men In The Bedroom According To New Survey | The LAD Bible



> Great news, lads. Pick up some bottles of beer on the way home from work and go back for seconds at dinner tonight, because a bloke with a belly is what women want in the bedroom.
> 
> More than 2544 British women were asked what size bloke they like having sex with, and they overwhelmingly voted in favour of bigger lads.
> 
> ...


----------

